# Destructive Nubian Wether



## amykinsmarie (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello! I was hoping some more experienced goat owners might have some advice on how to deal with my increasingly destructive 11 month old Nubian wether. All the other threads deal with bucks. Last year my fiancee and I were farm sitting for a small farm, and the doe had 3 bucks which were all wethered. They were not bottle raised, but the mother was friendly. We spent their first 3 months with them, then moved several hours away to our own farm. When the wethers were about 9 months old, we brought our favorite, Max, to our own farm, and got a friendly Nigerian Dwarf doe, Ruby, to keep him company. It's been 4 months, and over that time Max has shown himself to be rather destructive. He tears off pieces of the barn wall and pulls out the insulation, and jumps up several feed to repeatedly hit their heat lamp. He was very aggressive towards us when we separated Ruby at grain feeding time (he only gets a small handful of show feed for wethers), but now we put them both on short leads and he's better. He often will try to push her away from their hay manger, and will run around, rear up aggressively, and try to mate with her. They have a large pasture area with varied forage, but he prefers to stay in their small barn and destroy it. Ruby had been bred before we got her, and we just built a (very sturdy) birthing stall, and Max tore the door off of it in less then 20 minutes. We don't want to get rid of him, but I'm worried about the safety of Ruby and her kids. Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 10, 2016)

First, Greetings and welcome to BYH. Lots of great goatie folks here and I'm sure you'll get to meet them over time. Personality is what it is. Not much you can do to change him. My recommendation is goatburger and start over. Actually, since you have a soon to be momma Nigie, maybe get a new nigie buck to breed her and hopefully a doeling or two when she kids.

Adding some folks for their input: @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @frustratedearthmother @OneFineAcre


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 10, 2016)

I am with Latestarter.... Our wether (alpine) went through a ramy and destructive phase around the 4-6 month old mark but he mellowed out with a lot of me laying him out on his side and basically sitting on him.... a LOT of it! The deal was, and he knows it as we remind him verbally, if he is not nice then he will be in the freezer. SO until that day comes where he is not nice and is very destructive, he is safe. It is a sad thought for us as we do love him and he is funny and all but we can't risk human or goat kids with a nasty and large goat.


----------

